# Savory Oatmeal



## Zereh (Feb 1, 2014)

Where's the breakfast forum??

I don't do sweets very often, especially not in the morning! I've turned into a huge fan of this quick and simple savory breakfast if I don't have any steel cut oats made. (I may or may not have had this for dinner a time or two as well.)

1/2 old-fashioned oats
1 c water
1 t soy sauce 
a few grates off a fresh hunk of parmesan

Nuke for a couple minutes.

Top w/ a poached egg. Or two.


----------



## skilletlicker (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe call it oat grits and toss some sausage or bacon in there.



What if a guy used 1/4 cup each oatmeal and quick grits?


----------



## Zereh (Feb 1, 2014)

skilletlicker said:


> What if a guy used 1/4 cup each oatmeal and quick grits?



Not sure! I don't have any. But if you try it, lemme know. And mmm bacon. That would be the perfect addition.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 1, 2014)

A couple years back on DC, we had this friendly competition called Golden Chef, where we would choose and ingredient, or theme, and make recipes, post them, and have members vote as to whose was thought most successful.  It was a lot of fun, but also a lot of work.  You also had to post pictures.  The very first one featured oat products as the theme ingredient.  Take a look and see if there are any recipes from their that you might want to try.  Here's the link: http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...ss-cookings-virtual-golden-chef-31790-10.html

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## vitauta (Feb 2, 2014)

Zereh said:


> Where's the breakfast forum??
> 
> I don't do sweets very often, especially not in the morning! I've turned into a huge fan of this quick and simple savory breakfast if I don't have any steel cut oats made. (I may or may not have had this for dinner a time or two as well.)
> 
> ...



this i gotta try!  thank you, zereh.


----------



## crankin (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine isn't exactly savory, but I think it's much more wholesome than oatmeal with brown sugar or maple syrup or the like. I recently discovered PB2, which is powdered peanut butter.  Per 2 tablespoons, it has a similar protein content to regular peanut butter but only 1.5 g fat.  I can't quite picture making a sandwich from it, but it's perfect when you take a spoonful and add it to the dry oats before microwaving.  Gives a perfect hint of nutty taste (not as strong or sweet as if you stir in actual peanut butter) and adds a good amount of protein.  I do that, plus a few hefty dashes of cinnamon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm keeping track of this one.  I need all the ideas I can get to keep up with my oatmeal intake and not get bored with it.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2014)

PriFi, steel cut oats can be substituted for barley in soups, or used in place of cornmeal to make polenta style recipe.  You can also use rolled oats in cookies, add it to breads, muffins, pancakes, and other quickbread recipes.  Put the uncooked oatmeal into your blender and turn it into oat flour.  You now have an ingredient that can be used in vanishing oat cookies, as a thickener, or again in any quick-bread.  

If you are looking for the benefits of soluble fiber in your diet, whole grain barley is even more rich as a fiber source.  Both can be substituted for rice in pilaf recipes.  Add either steel cut oats, groats, or barley to your next batch of chicken soup instead of rice or noodles.  Or add the oat-flour to your dumpling dough for chicken and dumplings.

Cooked steel cut oat and barley are a great addition to various salads.  Mix a bit of uncooked rolled oats to your favorite yogurt, or better yet, add brown sugar, butter, a touch of flour, some cinnamon, and a pinch of salt to make a crumble.  Bake it off, break it up, and sprinkle it on your yogurt, ice cream, puddings, mix with fresh fruit, etc.

Cook the oats or barley in strong meat stock to make savory porridge.  Add onion, herbs and spices.  Yeh, I've done it and served it as a side.  It's great.

Add oatmeal, or barley to rice dressing, to serve with baked poultry.  Or, add either, or both to bread dressing to increase the nutritional value of the dressing.

You might even add the steel cut oats, or barley to tomato sauce and peppers, to make something like spanish rice.  Or, put them in your next gumbo.

That oughta give you a couple of ideas to make your oatmeal interesting and delicious, anything but boring.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Chief, but I was going for no-brain breakfasts.  You know, cook the oatmeal and add something to it...

I cook up lots of steelcut oats for breakfast.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 2, 2014)

Ok, here's one you may not have tried, oatmeal, with maple syrup and crumbled bacon.
2. Oatmeat with cream, vanilla, and chopped orange slices, sweetened with stevia.
3. Oatmeal with stevia, chopped apples and cinnamon.
4. Oatmeal with peaches, cream, and stevial
5. Oatmeal with honey, blueberries, and milk
6. Oatmeal with eggnog
7. Oatmeal with brownsugar, vanilla, and a touch salt (butterscotch), add butter.
8. Oatmeal with chicken, and barbecue sauce (who says you can't change it up at breadfast).
9. Chocolate Oatmeal with fresh raspberries, or raspberry jam and dark chocolate shavings.
10. Oatmeal with cocoa, stevia, and milk

Ok, now you have breakfast, lunch, and supper covered.

Make a pudding out of the steel-cut oats, like rice pudding, and you have desert.  Or add cooked steel-cut oats to vanilla pudding, to make something similar to tapioca pudding.

Or remember that crisp topping. put it on top of apple crisp.
that should fix you up.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 3, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Chief, but I was going for no-brain breakfasts.  You know, cook the oatmeal and add something to it...
> 
> I cook up lots of steelcut oats for breakfast.



When I get bored with my normal teaspoon of maple syrup I change it up with a spoon of Polaner sugar free jam with fiber, the orange marmalade tastes great swirled into the hot oatmeal.  A few nuts sprinkled on top is also a nice change or a big dollop of yogurt with fruit.  

Think sundae and swap out the ice cream for oatmeal!


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 5, 2014)

I only eat my oatmeal as "savory" with S&P, a dab of butter. I often cook it in "mushroom broth" (saved from soaking dried mushrooms). I will add miso to the cooking water. I have also used stock when cooking. I do grits with a bit of grated cheese, S&P, a dab of butter.


----------



## 4meandthem (Feb 5, 2014)

DW likes Greek yoghurt,oatmeal and chopped pecans.


----------



## DeandraAyu (Aug 4, 2014)

This is so great! I tried to eat oatmeal for breakfast before but quickly grew bored of it. thanks for the ideas  I was thinking of treating it with toppings like pasta? cook the oatmeal with chicken/beef stock then add cheese, then some blanched veggies? I hope that works!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 5, 2014)

I add spinach/kale/swiss chard to my oatmeal, top with a poached egg. I will also pour hot sauce over the oatmeal and egg.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 6, 2014)

Zereh said:


> Where's the breakfast forum??
> 
> I don't do sweets very often, especially not in the morning! I've turned into a huge fan of this quick and simple savory breakfast if I don't have any steel cut oats made. (I may or may not have had this for dinner a time or two as well.)
> 
> ...


But won't it taste odd with Lyle's golden syrup and raisins on top?

(_ Runs away to hide_)


----------

